# Meteo Gafanha da Nazaré (PCE-FWS 20)



## Estação SP (12 Set 2012 às 19:58)

Boa Tade.

Decidi cria este tópico por uma razao muito simples, como mudei de casa estava para fazer melhorias na Auriol que entretanto começou-me a dar problemas no higrometro. Fui troca-la e fizeram-me o reembolso de 50 euros com esse dinheiro ajudou-me a pagar a PCE.
Agradeço a todos os que me ajudaram a escolher a estaçao e me ajudaram a fazer a compra.
A PCE irá ser-me entrege amanha da parte da tarde.

Irá ser transmitida a informaçao da evoluçao do projeto neste tópico.


Eu já coloquei o poste onde vou montar todo o iquipamento meteorológico, acabei por reparar que ao chubar o poste ele ficou um pouco inclinado. Será que vai fazer influencia nos dados do vento? Porque da percepitaçao vou nivelar o pulvimetro depois.
A minha auriol na outra casa chegou a estar num poste um pouco torto tambem e nunca tinha problemas na mediçao do vento, tinha sempre valores próximos da Davis.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Boas
Convinha o mastro ficar direito


----------



## Estação SP (12 Set 2012 às 21:24)

Pois eu sei...

Mas o poste já foi chumbado e nao há nada a fazer. Pode ser que nao fassa mal. Posso ter problemas nas leituras é?
Eu já cheguei a ter a minha Auriol num poste que tambem tava ligeiramente torto e em questao de resgisto nunca tive problemas.


----------



## CptRena (12 Set 2012 às 21:54)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois eu sei...
> 
> Mas o poste já foi chumbado e nao há nada a fazer. Pode ser que nao fassa mal. Posso ter problemas nas leituras é?
> Eu já cheguei a ter a minha Auriol num poste que tambem tava ligeiramente torto e em questao de resgisto nunca tive problemas.



Boas

"ligeiramente", estamos a falar de quanto? A bolha sai do rectângulo no nível? É que se sai não é ligeira 
O poste é em que material? Se for aço e ficou mal, apresenta-se-lhe a Sra. Rebarbadora e o Sr. Aparelho de Soldar e endireita-se isso 
Continua o bom trabalho, mas nada de postes tortos


----------



## Estação SP (12 Set 2012 às 22:15)

O tubo é  ferro por isso pode ir ao sitio.

Ele levou uns ferros e foram chumbados só que ao ser chumbado os ferros deram-se um pouco.

Mas vou por o gaijo direito


----------



## Estação SP (13 Set 2012 às 16:56)

Já chegou eheheh
Chegou as 16 horas.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2012 às 17:31)

Estação SP disse:


> Já chegou eheheh
> Chegou as 16 horas.



Parabéns Estação SP agora monta a tua bela estação com muito cuidado e depois tira fotos, pois o pessoal está ansioso por ver.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2012 às 17:34)

Estação SP disse:


> Já chegou eheheh
> Chegou as 16 horas.



Boas
Chegou rapido


----------



## Estação SP (13 Set 2012 às 19:36)

Foram entre dois dias que ela chegou 

Secalhar já nao vou fazer um RS como o teu filipe cunha vou fazer um de pratos... mas com o tubo de pvc por dentro. qual é a medida do teu tubo?


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Set 2012 às 20:10)

Estação SP disse:


> Foram entre dois dias que ela chegou
> 
> Secalhar já nao vou fazer um RS como o teu filipe cunha vou fazer um de pratos... mas com o tubo de pvc por dentro.



Boa ideia, existe membros daqui do fórum que têm pratos a servir de RS, só não te dei esta ideia anteriormente porque tu disseste que já tinhas a ventoinha" cooler" e também que a ias colocar.

Grande ideia EstaçãoSP, agora vê lá se partes os pratos ao montares o RS, ainda me vou rir se isso acontecer, é preciso muito cuidado senão lá se vai os pratos todos.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2012 às 22:59)

Estação SP disse:


> Foram entre dois dias que ela chegou
> 
> Secalhar já nao vou fazer um RS como o teu filipe cunha vou fazer um de pratos... mas com o tubo de pvc por dentro. qual é a medida do teu tubo?




Boas, se te referes ao meu RS, o tubo de pvc terá +-9cms, um que entre o rs original....não esquecer de o perfurar nas partes mais abrigadas, apenas deixando a perfuração, na zona critica do emissor....


----------



## Estação SP (13 Set 2012 às 23:32)

É melhor fazer como fixes-te sempre fica melhor o trabalho assim.

Bem eles tinham lá um tubo de pvc de 125mm isto era o ideal para entrar a ventoinha, só que é cinzento depois eu pinto de branco é a mesma coisa 

A parte de dentro faz diferença se ficar cinzenta ou se eu pintar de branco?

Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Set 2012 às 23:38)

Estação SP disse:


> É melhor fazer como fixes-te sempre fica melhor o trabalho assim.
> 
> Bem eles tinham lá um tubo de pvc de 125mm isto era o ideal para entrar a ventoinha, só que é cinzento depois eu pinto de branco é a mesma coisa
> 
> ...



Boas
Tudo de branco...


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2012 às 01:03)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Tudo de branco...



Tudo branco? A sério? Interrogo-me por que os RS das Vaisala/IM são brancos por fora e pretos por dentro. É que tudo branco é para levar a radiação lá para dentro por reflexões e refracções na superfície, digo eu. Alguém mais concorda comigo, ou acha que não? Digam de vossas justiças  Não é para levarem a mal


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Set 2012 às 08:58)

CptRena disse:


> Tudo branco? A sério? Interrogo-me por que os RS das Vaisala/IM são brancos por fora e pretos por dentro. É que tudo branco é para levar a radiação lá para dentro por reflexões e refracções na superfície, digo eu. Alguém mais concorda comigo, ou acha que não? Digam de vossas justiças  Não é para levarem a mal



Os de pratos tambem são todos brancos
Não vejo grande razão para haver grandes alterações nos dados


----------



## Estação SP (14 Set 2012 às 10:35)

Tambem nao vejo grande diferença.

O material é que nao pode permitir que passe radiaçao solar. E que a superficie que vai estar em contacto com o sol tem de ser obrigatóriamente branca.


----------



## Estação SP (14 Set 2012 às 13:02)

Surgiu-me umas duvidas.

Na pressao atmosférica tens a relativa ou tens a absoluta?
E como é que eu coloco o relógio via rádio?


No Cumulos:
Como é que fasso para eleminar o histórico?

Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2012 às 14:19)

Em meteorologia nunca se usa a pressão absoluta, sempre a relativa ao nivel do mar, que vais ter que calibrar de acordo com a estação do IM mais próxima. A hora via rádio é automática de 3h em 3h isto é se consguir apanhar o sinal.

Quanto aos dados do Cumulus dirige-te ao disco local C: com o Cumulus desligado, vai à pasta "Cumulus" e elimina a pasta "data". Assim fazes reset aos dados.


----------



## Estação SP (14 Set 2012 às 15:57)

Obrigado

Em relação a pressão atmosférica tenho bem. Mas o sinal é que ainda não apanhou, mas tambem não me importo com isso.


Já fiz reset aos dados no cumulos


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Set 2012 às 17:24)

Estação SP disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Em relação a pressão atmosférica tenho bem. Mas o sinal é que ainda não apanhou, mas tambem não me importo com isso.
> 
> ...



Quanto ao sinal radio (DCF) tem muito a ver com o isolamento do emissor, que tem incorporado o receptor (DCF) com o de pratos tinha sempre recepção, agora com o de tubos só durante a noite


----------



## Estação SP (14 Set 2012 às 17:39)

Eu ainda não apanhei sinal rádio nenhum. É preciso fazer alguma coisa para apanhar o sinal? ou ele apanha sozinho?

"Tambem tenho a estaçao dentro de casa."

Tipo por cima do relógio tem DST, DCF, WWVB e a mim nao aparece nenhum destes três o que é isto?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2012 às 17:41)

Vai te aparecer "DCF" quando apanhar o sinal. Os outros são protocolos que não são usados na Europa penso que.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Set 2012 às 21:07)

Estação SP disse:


> Eu ainda não apanhei sinal rádio nenhum. É preciso fazer alguma coisa para apanhar o sinal? ou ele apanha sozinho?
> 
> "Tambem tenho a estaçao dentro de casa."
> 
> Tipo por cima do relógio tem DST, DCF, WWVB e a mim nao aparece nenhum destes três o que é isto?



Não tens que fazer nada, ele apanha sozinho...
Depende, a minha EM já apanhou DCF na garagem (cave, debaixo do solo) sem qualquer RS e no telhado só de noite....de qualquer maneira deves apontar o lado da placa que tem a antena do emissor apontado para norte


----------



## Estação SP (16 Set 2012 às 23:04)

Aqui deixo umas fotos da instalaçao







Fotos dos pontos cardeais:

























Fotos da instalaçao:






O interior do RS, com a fan a trabalhar










Já está online no Wunderground

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG4&day=16&month=09&year=2012


----------



## CptRena (16 Set 2012 às 23:14)

Espectáculo. Muito bom trabalho. Parabéns. Mais uma estação para os favoritos


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2012 às 23:16)

Muito bem, mas só um aparte, o braço do pluviómetro abana com rajadas fortes, tenta fixá-lo numa superfície tipo a do telhado, por exemplo aparafusa uma placa no telhado e mete lá o pluviómetro, obviamente seguro.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Set 2012 às 09:00)

Muito bem, só acho que tens um RS muito grande o que poderá aquecer bastante se não tiveres boa ventilação interna.
Mas está boa


----------



## Estação SP (17 Set 2012 às 22:25)

Pois tambem me pareceu isso... Mas até ver tem estado bem mas a humidade nao sobe tanto eu penso que é da ventilaçao.

O meu ficou com 45cm de comprimento penso que nao é muito, e o teu?

Mas entre o sensor e a tampa do tubo estam uns 10 cm para facilitar a circulaçao do ar e nao coloquei o RS original.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Set 2012 às 20:48)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois tambem me pareceu isso... Mas até ver tem estado bem mas a humidade nao sobe tanto eu penso que é da ventilaçao.
> 
> O meu ficou com 45cm de comprimento penso que nao é muito, e o teu?
> 
> Mas entre o sensor e a tampa do tubo estam uns 10 cm para facilitar a circulaçao do ar e nao coloquei o RS original.



O meu terá 35/40cms...
Se ventila bem não haverá grande influencia


----------



## Estação SP (19 Set 2012 às 20:04)

Pois... mas hoje quando cheguei a casa e liguei o pc o cumulos dava-me uma máxima atingida e no wunderground aaprece uma outra temperatura.

Como é que se apaga aos dados guardados na consola?

Obrigado!


----------



## Estação SP (26 Set 2012 às 21:15)

Boas pessoal


Em relaçao ao RS e ao anemometro parece-me que está tudo bem a medir os valores o mais parcido com a realidade.

Só que o pulvimetro é que nao me está a satisfazer muito em relaçao aos dados que tem dado...

Ontem só registei 12mm e a estação aqui ao lado foi até aos 16mm e o pulvimetro da auriol que tenho tambem rondou esses valores. Tambem tenho de confirmar se está devidamente bem nivelado, mas entao do que será?

O que quer mesmo dizer o pulvimetro ter 1mm de resoluçao?

Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Set 2012 às 21:53)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> 
> Em relaçao ao RS e ao anemometro parece-me que está tudo bem a medir os valores o mais parcido com a realidade.
> ...



Qual o mais correcto?
Testei o meu há umas semanas e aos 0,3mm exactos vira a balança


----------



## Estação SP (26 Set 2012 às 22:28)

filipe cunha disse:


> Qual o mais correcto?
> Testei o meu há umas semanas e aos 0,3mm exactos vira a balança



O mais correto é 16mm a do instituto de meteorologia registou 16,6mm poir isso...

Entao e quantos ml devo por para me dar 0,3mm?

Mas já agora o que quer memso dizer o pulvimetro ter uma resoluçao de 1 mm?

Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (27 Set 2012 às 01:21)

Estação SP disse:


> O mais correto é 16mm a do instituto de meteorologia registou 16,6mm poir isso...
> 
> Entao e quantos ml devo por para me dar 0,3mm?
> 
> ...



Não te fies na do IM que tinha vespas lá dentro  Estou a brincar (tinha mesmo vespas lá dentro, na base debaixo dos basculantes). Mas não podes considerar aquele valor como referência pois existe uma boa distância entre aquela estação (Universidade) e a tua na Gafanha da Nazaré e não choveu de maneira igual nos dois lados.

Quanto à resolução, significa que a tua estação só conta de 1mm em 1mm. Pelo contrário as estações com resolução 0,25mm medem de 0,25mm em 0,25mm e conseguem medir com mais exactidão a quantidade de "água" precipitada. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, sff. É que não percebo como, tendo resolução de 1mm, aparecem valores de precipitação com parte decimal ≠0.

Fui investigar e parece que tens resolução de 0,1mm na tua estação. Passo a citar o que está no website da PCE

Resolution         Rainfall: 0.1mm (volume <1,000mm) / 1mm (volume >1,000mm)


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2012 às 08:04)

Não, por acaso a PCE mede de 0,3 em 0,3mm, penso que não tenha mudado nas versões mais recentes.


----------



## CptRena (27 Set 2012 às 10:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não, por acaso a PCE mede de 0,3 em 0,3mm, penso que não tenha mudado nas versões mais recentes.



Eu coloquei o que vi aqui:

http://www.pce-instruments.com/english/measuring-instruments/meters/weather-station-pce-holding-gmbh-wireless-weather-station-pce-fws-20-det_58507.htm


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Set 2012 às 14:00)

CptRena disse:


> Não te fies na do IM que tinha vespas lá dentro  Estou a brincar (tinha mesmo vespas lá dentro, na base debaixo dos basculantes). *Mas não podes considerar aquele valor como referência pois existe uma boa distância entre aquela estação (Universidade) e a tua na Gafanha da Nazaré e não choveu de maneira igual nos dois lados.*
> 
> Quanto à resolução, significa que a tua estação só conta de 1mm em 1mm. Pelo contrário as estações com resolução 0,25mm medem de 0,25mm em 0,25mm e conseguem medir com mais exactidão a quantidade de "água" precipitada. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, sff. É que não percebo como, tendo resolução de 1mm, aparecem valores de precipitação com parte decimal ≠0.
> 
> ...



A negrito é a realidade

Fora isso o mito urbano por cá é: no IM os valores estão todos errados, os users que realmente teem EM e mostram-na e zelam e afins teem os dados errados, os outros users (sem EM visivel!!!) teem valores a triplicar e estão certos


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2012 às 17:59)

CptRena disse:


> Eu coloquei o que vi aqui:
> 
> http://www.pce-instruments.com/english/measuring-instruments/meters/weather-station-pce-holding-gmbh-wireless-weather-station-pce-fws-20-det_58507.htm



Provavelmente será uma nova versão já que essa também parece suportar abaixo de 10% humidade.


----------



## Estação SP (27 Set 2012 às 22:04)

Pois quando tava a medir media de 0,3mm em 0,3 mm, por isso a resoluçao é de 0,3mm.

O mais provávil é que a outra estaçao da Gafanha da Nazaré (Lacrosse) nunca tenha levado uma limpoesa no pulvimetro. E caso seja verdade é por isso que ela regista mais percepitaçao do que eu.

Mas neste fim de semna ainda vou confiarmar se o pulvimetro está devidamente nivelado.

Mas para testar o pulvimetro quantos ml de agua é que tenho de por para me dar 0,3mm?

Obrigado!


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2012 às 09:55)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois quando tava a medir media de 0,3mm em 0,3 mm, por isso a resoluçao é de 0,3mm.
> 
> O mais provávil é que a outra estaçao da Gafanha da Nazaré (Lacrosse) nunca tenha levado uma limpoesa no pulvimetro. E caso seja verdade é por isso que ela regista mais percepitaçao do que eu.
> 
> ...



A quantidade de água depende sempre do diâmetro do pluviómetro caso este seja circular, ou da área exposta caso este seja de um outro formato. Existe um tópico sobre calibração de pluviómetros aqui: 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/manutencao-do-pluviometro-2730.html
Quem tiver uma estação igual á tua poderá dar uma luz sobre a dimensão da boca do pluviómetro.
Já agora, e como tem sido recorrente, o instrumento referido é um PLUVIÓMETRO (pulvimetro não existe).


----------



## Estação SP (28 Set 2012 às 20:27)

Boas.
Obrigado por me ter corrigido.

Pois mas de facto o pluviometro nao dá para calibrar...
Hoje registei 5,4mm e as estaçoes por perto registaram 8 mm e o pluviometro da minha Auriol tambem registou 8mm.

O que será? Será que tem a ver com a resolução?


Mas alguem me diga quantos ml de agua tenho de por para me dar 0,3mm?

Obrigado!


----------



## Estação SP (29 Set 2012 às 21:46)

Já fiz o teste e tive a ver como estava o pluviometro e está bem nivelado e nao tem teias de aranhas nenhumas. E cheguei a experimentar e está a medir bem a precipitação 

Só que eu quanto andei a tratar disso nao cheguei a desligar a estaçao do wunderground por isso os valores de precipitação de hoje nao existem peço desculpa...

Para a próxima já desligo a estação.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Set 2012 às 21:54)

Estação SP disse:


> Já fiz o teste e tive a ver como estava o pluviometro e está bem nivelado e nao tem teias de aranhas nenhumas. *E cheguei a experimentar e está a medir bem a precipitação *
> 
> Só que eu quanto andei a tratar disso nao cheguei a desligar a estaçao do wunderground por isso os valores de precipitação de hoje nao existem peço desculpa...
> 
> Para a próxima já desligo a estação.



Já te tinha dito isso uns posts atrás


----------



## Estação SP (29 Set 2012 às 22:08)

Sim  Obrigado a Todos.

Então o problema mesmo ade de ser na estaçao meteorológica Lacrosse.

Mas parecia a estar um pouquinho torto o pluviometro mas agora com o nivel ele ficou direito.


----------



## Estação SP (20 Out 2012 às 20:53)

Cortei o RS para ter uma maior circulaçao. A furaçao é que nao saiu lá muito bem, mas tambem o que intereça é que no interiro aja uma boa circualaçao do ar.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

Fotos da nova instalação a cumprir com todos os requisitos da meteorologia.
Tinha uns tubos ai parados e aproveitei e montei a torre 

Coloquei fotos mais recentes da instalação decidi fazer algo mais robusto e resistente. 












RS(termómetro e higrómetro) Pluviomnetro


----------



## CptRena (1 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

Uma instalação muito profissional


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2013 às 17:37)

Boa instalação, estação ao nível do solo é que é bom .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2013 às 20:39)

Que excelente instalação.

Uma belíssima surpresa, parabéns.


----------



## Estação SP (11 Ago 2013 às 23:08)

Boa Noite.

Deixo aqui o panorama da estação meteorológica atual
Agora com um RS ventilado 24 horas por dia

Parque da estação







Pluviometro da PCE e da Auriol







Caixa de controlo: com um led que indica que está em funcionamento, um interruptor e um porta fusíveis.







Para quem tem curiosidade, aqui fica o interior da caixa







Vista da torre


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Ago 2013 às 07:27)

Muito bem
A minha tambem começou ontem, em comum tem a bateria


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2013 às 12:57)

Boas,muito bem com tudo no sítio ...muitos parabéns .


----------



## Furby (12 Ago 2013 às 13:15)

Apenas uma pequena nota,

Essa *"Caixa de controlo: com um led que indica que está em funcionamento, um interruptor e um porta fusíveis."* tenho sérias duvidas que seja para exterior e passo a explicar o porquê.

Orifício do fusível virado para o exterior para não falar que não possui qualquer tipo de protecção, mas o pior é que nunca na vida uma caixa estanque de exterior tem o porta fusíveis virado para o lado exterior onde apanha com todo o tipo de sujidade,humidade, corrosão e pior ainda agua da chuva.

Orifício do Led também sem qualquer tipo de protecção de borracha à sua volta, vê-se que quando chover vai de certeza deixar entrar humidade e pior ainda, água.

E o interruptor a mesma coisa do LED, sem qualquer tipo de protecção contra sujidades, humidade, corrosão, aguas, etc etc, nunca vi uma caixa estanque para exterior com um interruptor desses metálicos virados para o lado de fora sem qualquer tipo de protecção em borracha à sua volta.

Eu nunca na vida colocaria essa caixa no exterior tal como ela está.

Além de ser um perigo para sua vida, pois um dia pode lá chegar e ao tocar na caixa apanhar um esticão ou ter dissabores com os aparelhos avariados.

Reveja bem essa situação.


----------



## Estação SP (12 Ago 2013 às 14:22)

Boas

A caixa é em pvc e é própria para a chuva,
O porta fusíveis tem uma anilha em borracha a vedar, e a única coisa que pode acontecer é deteriorar-se com o tempo, o fusível em si está lá dentro está protegido, para se ver o fusivel tem de se desenroscar...
O led foi colado com cola por dentro e não deixa passar água.
O interruptor é em inox e já esteve este inverno todo que passou numa outra caixa mais pequena também exposto como está agora e nunca tive problemas 

O que se pode estragar mais facilmente é o porta fusíveis, ficar ressequido com o sol. 
Mas já tive dias em que tinha a caixa toda molhada com o orvalho e estava tudo bem 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Furby (12 Ago 2013 às 14:44)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas
> 
> A caixa é em pvc e é própria para a chuva,
> O porta fusíveis tem uma anilha em borracha a vedar, e a única coisa que pode acontecer é deteriorar-se com o tempo, o fusível em si está lá dentro está protegido, para se ver o fusivel tem de se desenroscar...
> ...




A dita caixa pode ser estanque e até própria para estar no exterior, mas isto estando ela de origem como vem de fabrica, agora adulterada como se pode ver nas suas fotografias isso é que não.

Eu nunca mas nunca utilizaria numa instalação minha fosse do que fosse essa caixa da forma como ela se encontra agora e ainda por cima no exterior, com esses furos que teve que fazer para colocar o led, interruptor e porta fusíveis.

Você é que sabe.

Boa sorte.


----------



## Estação SP (12 Ago 2013 às 19:40)

Boa Tarde.

Mas eu já tive algo parecido neste ano que passou e nunca tive problemas de entrada de água para o seu interior

Penso que nao vou ter problemas.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2013 às 23:06)

Boa Noite!!!

Excelente instalação!!!

Parabéns!!!!!

Só te falta a webcam para teres quase tudo completo.


----------



## Estação SP (27 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Boa Noite.

Agora está disponível uma camera IP rotativa que foi instalada.

Aqui tenho duas fotos de como fiz a caixa para ficar protegida da chuva, porque é uma camera ip de interior.













Fotos da sua instalação na torre.













E aqui está ela já disponível na minha rede de casa e na net tambem 








Cumprimentos.


----------

